# Digging In Dirt And Cold Weather



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

No problem , Ive built home additions all year round for 30 years . If you are doing a deck you could just lay hay bails over the holes location to keep it warm . Laying a tarp over it helps a lot . After you dig the hole you could keep light bulbs in the hole, you could keep the holes filled with hay and tarp over it. Get rid of your extra dirt as you dig the holes , a small pile on the ground will freeze hard over night . don't let water freeze in the hole . 
The ground is still warm now. Ive use a jack hammer to cut footing in frost in february.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

the way the economy is i don't think anyone will be running it for a while. we have the 245D 245B and koehring 1066 all lined up in the yard soon to be joined with the 365C


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

It looks like you spend money on paint 1066, Nice looking equipment. That 1066 Koehring doesn't have a screaming Detroit diesel in it? It doesn'nt look like the Koehring I learned on with air over hydraulic controls. tsss, tsss, tsss, tsss


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

we have 19 excavators and the only ones we don't paint up like that are the ones with the hammers on them. the 1066 had a detriot but we changed it out with a cat still pretty loud tho. that thing is slow but when digging deep sewer you can't beat it. besides i think it says alot when a company takes care of their equipment there is no reason for an excavator to get real dirty or to be all beat up.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The frost here is either none or up to 8" depending on where you are digging. I have been trying to dig acrossed my own driveway for a water line but the mini-ex stopped when the frost got to 8". It dug through 4-6" to get started but now it is a no go. I picked up 150lbs of calcium and several bales of hay to place over where i want to dig. So far the ground has turned to mush and hopefully with the temps getting into the 40's tomorrow i will be able to finish digging.


----------

